# Lee Willis is our Guest Speaker for the York Meet MTF Dinner



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

Lee Willis has graciously agreed to be our guest speaker at the MTF Dinner for the upcoming York Meet. Mark your calendars now to attend as we will be a sell out.

*The date is April 14th and we start at about 6:00 PM.* Lee is coming just for our Dinner, so it is Thursday night only if you want to meet him.

Please send me an e-mail if you are coming to the dinner. It will be first come, first served.

Mod Edit: Correct date.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Good food and Lee too!!!


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

the show finish at 6:00 pm for me will be little tight.
but I really want. 
Andre.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

Andre, we will be happy to accommodate you. Come when the Meet closes. It is at Alexander's which is close to the Fairgrounds. Last October, dinners were served to members who got there after 7:00 PM, so no problem.

Should be a sell out with Lee as our Guest Speaker.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

Jennifer and I are in. The last one was a lot of fun. Looking forward to it and especially to meeting and hearing Lee.

Emile


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Props to PTC for arranging this and for Lee to trek from NC to York--thanks to both of you.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Pingman said:


> Props to PTC for arranging this and for Lee to trek from NC to York--thanks to both of you.


I'll echo Carl's reply, even though I won't be able to attend. You guys will have a great time!


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Brian thanks for arranging for another excellent speaker. I plan to be there and look forward to it. Will send you an e-mail.

It is certainly nice of Lee to do this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

Brian, does this mean our MTF dues will have to be increased to cover Lee's expenses?? 

Seriously though, sounds like a great time will be had by all that are able to attend. Any possibility of recording Lee's presentation?


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm going to try and hop a flight out for the meet this year. It would be great to meet everyone in person.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

That's awesome Todd! Baltimore (BWI) is probably the best bet for flights in. It is a Southwest Airlines hub and is only 65 miles from York. Washington (DCA) and Philadelphia (PHL) are each 100 miles from York. 

Emile


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Lee Willis has graciously agreed to be our guest speaker at the MTF Dinner for the upcoming York Meet. Mark your calendars now to attend as we will be a sell out.
> 
> The date is April 16th and we start at about 6:00 PM. Lee is coming just for our Dinner, si it is Thursday night only if you want to meet him.
> 
> Please send me an e-mail if you are coming to the dinner. It will be first come, first served.


You must have the wrong date. April 16 is a Saturday and the meet ends at 2:00 PM. Unless this post is "touge in cheek".


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

My mistake, the date is:

*Thursday, April 14th at around 6:00 PM.*

We have a private dining room.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I fixed the date in the original post, don't want people showing up on Saturday!


----------



## Red October (Sep 13, 2015)

Can't wait . . .


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

This is a big incentive to attend my first York Meet.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm real sorry that I will miss this. I {like many others) would love to meet & talk with Lee. He is one of the main reasons along with PTC & GRJ that I'm here on this forum.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

BRIAN, 
I'll be there on Thursday evening. See you during the meet in the afternoon. Good Hunting!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Laz, it will be good to see you.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Brian,
Sue & I will be there--will check with Don & Bette too. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

The room is filling up. Let me know if you are coming ASAP.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The room is filling up. Let me know if you are coming ASAP.


Do you have our reservation?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

You're in Jim (Nancy too).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mark me down if you haven't already.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

And me, too, if you haven't aleady. I will be there! I am really looking forward to meeting so many people from the forum!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Lee, there are many out there that want to meet you. Expect a full room.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope you didn't warn Lee that we were going surround his car and park him in so he couldn't rush off too soon.


----------



## PRRRunner (Feb 7, 2016)

Please add me to your list. The other events that night never worked out for me.

Ron


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

If still room for two more please include myself and wife. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks like a larger crowd than in October. Great job Brian! Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

We still have some room, but if you are coming, please post ASAP.


----------



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

Where is the dinner, & what is MTF?


----------



## FVTrains (Jun 19, 2015)

My wife and I will plan on coming. Lee is a great host and will be an excellent speaker

Bruce (and Chris)


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

ed&bingo said:


> Where is the dinner, & what is MTF?


you are on model train forum and do not know what mtf means!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

Here is the story, Ed. One of the fearless leaders of another Forum foolishly dis-invited* Model Train Forum Members (MTF)* from attending their Thursday Night Dinner at the York Meet. So we decided at the past October Meet to have a dinner of our own. We arranged to have it at Alexander's Restaurant that you well know is close to the York Fairgrounds. It was great!!!!!! Private dining room rather than to be crammed into a sports bar environment with no privacy. And Harry Hieke was our guest speaker. I think we have a much better format.

So Ed you are invited to attend. Same place, Alexander's, starts around 6:00 PM Thursday evening. And the upcoming Meet, Lee Willis a noted authority in our hobby, is our guest speaker. Now how about that Ed. Can't get much better. Good food, good company, privacy for our group, and a noted guest speaker, hard to beat!!!!!!!


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Brian, 
I (we) are in!
if it is at 18:00 I will be little late I guess.

Andre.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

Andre, there will be a place for you (of course) when you arrive. Take your time as you are a working guy at the Meet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Will there be a place for me, I might be tied up at the Henning's booth until closing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

You know there is a place for you John. You also need to bring the Henning boys with you as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's good, I was a little worried.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Guys, we can certainly save you a seat and wait until you get there to start anything important. But the liquor - it might be gone by then, I can't promise . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee, you have to drive home that night, so I know you'll be on a short leash!


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

We try to hit a all the halls at less once on Thursday, so we might me late too. Last year we were late, but we got to see the food of others and found out what was the best to order!!!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lee, you have to drive home that night, so I know you'll be on a short leash!


Actually no. I know it will be late and that I'll be tired and in unfamilar territory, so I've made arrangements for someone to drive me back to downtown Philly.

Still, I really won't be drinking too much. I tend to break into my Truman Capote or John Kerry imitations when I've had too much too drink - and trust me, its better if I stay sober!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Note to all, make sure Lee doesn't drink too much!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,

I would like to reserve a table for four...I will email Brian V with the details.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2016)

Taken care of Craig. This is going to be a fabulous affair.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Brian, looking forward to it.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Brian,

My brother and I will be there also. Be good to see all you guys and gals.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

It will be great to see you too, David.


----------

